# Tier 2 ICT Long Term Staff Partner Starting Business



## mackro (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi I recently moved to London with my partner whose company got us Tier 2 ICT visas. Is there any kind of work that I can't engage in with this visa? I'm considering starting a business in London, is that possible? 

Also, I read that the Tier 2 ICT Long term visa no longer lets you work toward permanent residency, but I haven't seen anything particularly official about that. Anyone know if it's possible to eventually go from Tier 2 ICT to a permanent resident and when you should start that process?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mackro said:


> Hi I recently moved to London with my partner whose company got us Tier 2 ICT visas. Is there any kind of work that I can't engage in with this visa? I'm considering starting a business in London, is that possible?


Yes, provided you do it properly. First register as self-employed with HMRC (tax people). Follow any rules about registering the business. And once up and running, complete tax return so that you pay the right amount of tax and national insurance. Unless it's really small--scale, get professional advice from an accountant, as you need to keep proper record etc. See HM Revenue & Customs: Starting a business



> Also, I read that the Tier 2 ICT Long term visa no longer lets you work toward permanent residency, but I haven't seen anything particularly official about that. Anyone know if it's possible to eventually go from Tier 2 ICT to a permanent resident and when you should start that process?


Settlement is still possible. It takes 5 years and you need to meet a number of conditions, as described in UK Border Agency | Settlement. It's likely your initial visa is for 3 years (plus 1 month). Get a two-year extension, and towards the end apply for settlement on form SET(O).


----------

